# SNF Medicare Part B Admit Date?



## Errika Jenkins CPC (Mar 23, 2011)

We have a provider seeing a patient at a SNF and debriding nails, CPT 11721.  I am having a hard time finding specific documentation on the CMS site regarding billing for SNF for Medicare part B.  

We are billing Part B Medicare and using location 32, is this correct?
Does Medicare require an admission date in order to process our claim?

Thanks for the help.


----------

